# [ODMP] Assumption Parish Sheriff's Department, Louisiana ~ March 1, 2006



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

A Sergeant with the Assumption Parish Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on March 1, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18225*


----------

